# Baneblade Instructions?



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I got my Baneblade hull today, for my battlewagon project, but all these track sections are a little daunting without an instruction sheet.

Has GW ever posted baneblade instructions online? Or has anyone seen a particularly good 'how-to' tutorial for baneblade assembly?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

arnt the tracks numbered?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sure, but instructions would still be handy. It's all well and good to have track piece number one, but if you don't know where number one goes it's less helpful. Besides, instructions would let me know, before I start gluing things together, what this bit is supposed to look like, what parts I didn't get in my little bits kit and what things I'm going to need to work around.

Edit: I managed to cobble it together with a little trial and error. Still though, I'm sure if anyone has a link with baneblade instructions or how-tos it'd be useful none the less


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Here you go. It is a little slow to load but it covers everything with pictures showing each step.

http://forum.paragon.com.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=16460

I also have the instructions so if you have any quesitons on anything let me know. They do come in handy even if your building for another army. I trying to turn my baneblade into a landraider promethius. It should be fun to see what a ork nutter builds for space marines.


----------

